# 87° in November Air Ride build...



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Cause I live in south Florida bitches! :laugh:


So I've been in the scene for years. This is the first time venturing into the realm of air ride.
I've always been a die hard static dropper.
Well, a wife and 2 kids later......time to be able clear the 121 speed bumps at my daughters school. :facepalm: 

I'm in Hollywood, FL.
I would love some fellows militia members to help with the suspension side of things.

The wiring and plumbing is a piece of cake, seeing that I was a car audio installer for 10 years.
Still waiting on the compressor and miscellaneous fittings.
Please chime in if there are any south Florida stores you would recommend for fittings. I'm tired of waiting for online orders. Need a couple plugs and what not.

OK...the compressor will be here within the week and I'll start ripping out the trunk.  
Stay tuned

[email protected]


*b&g struts, fully dampening adjustable modified for Universal Aerosport bag...sway bar links have been cut and custom adapter plates have been made along with a little trimming to the locking collar so that the bag sits in place without any movement at all.
For a BOC it goes low, about 1/4in away from laying frame and thats without spinning the shock all the way down into the sleeve.
Also Firestone 9002 rear air bags...pretty much the exact same one air lift uses in the rear kit. Compressed measure at 5.25 in*










*How she sits now....Rusty ass Racelands spun all the way down.
18x8.5 (215/35/18) front. 18x9.5 (215/35/18) rear.
Maxed out the rear camber. Wheel well lip drops exactly in between the tire and lip.*


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

so we're getting off the ps3 and onto this huh?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Haven't decided. PS3 all day and bag install all night *or* bag install all day and PS3 all night.
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

bags in the day... whoopin' noobs all night. :thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

If you look closely, you can see where the lip was cutting into the tire, before I adjusted the camber. :laugh:
Now, after adjusting the camber (negative), the fender lip falls right between the tire and wheel lip.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

siiiiick :thumbup:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

I am watching you


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

rickyislazy said:


> I am watching you



:wave:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

whats the offset on your wheels? looks good. :thumbup: in for updates


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

wagner17 said:


> whats the offset on your wheels? looks good. :thumbup: in for updates


et32 front, et30 rear.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Plug 'n' Play rear install, with the custom adapter. I don't even have to cut the nipple. I don't have to cut anything actually. Already been test fitted. The rear drops the muffler to the ground and also raises it like 3 feet. lol.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

did you get that rear bag compressed yet?


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn south florida, and ive never seen your car... .. looks good. though.. hopefully i can see it in person


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

are your wheels from username TNKD he had one of the earlier bagged jettas


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Nope wheels are from Brownie. He has the green MK5 and white leather interior.
I've made some changes since I've had them. :thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

subscribed. cant wait to see it bagged


----------



## DuB fresh (Jun 17, 2009)

opcorn: Watching.


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

Who made that adapter, that is freaking genious.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

you could make that adaptor out of some d-cups with a that top piece just welded on. Doesn't look like it would be too much of a pain.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

superbacon said:


> did you get that rear bag compressed yet?





acedubs said:


> you know, i still can't get the rear bag to fold over itself. Lol





superbacon said:


> it takes some effort. Grab the bottom of the bag and just start rolling it over the bottom metal cone. Sorry to use this analogy, but try and fold it on like a condom haha





acedubs said:


> your "no ****" analogy worked. I got it. Rofl :laugh:





superbacon said:


> haha! Awesome



*baahwhahwahawhahwah!*


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Holiday delayed the shipment.
Compressor gets here monday!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in Fort Myers, FL but did a semester at FAU over in Boca. A few friends of mine down in the Boca, Lauderdale area ran air set ups for a while. If you still have any questions about local shops or anything, hit them up on www.eemilitia.com. Their names are Mike and Alex.

Good luck with the build :beer:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

OK, since I’m waiting on the compressor and a couple fittings, I figured I’d build the frame over the weekend.

*Here is the material I chose.*










But ACE, why did you choose to use Hardietrim?!

Well, it’s quite simple. *It is to protect those inside the car.*

Being a father, it’s weighed heavy on my heart that a lot of guys are building their air ride frames and boxes using 2x4’s or similar woods. 2x4’s are *SO DENSE* that if you were rear ended (god forbid), those pieces WOULD NOT crumple properly and go right through the body of whoever is sitting in the back seat…….possibly reaching those sitting in the front too. Yikes.

Auto manufactures designed the rear of a car to crumple when impacted. This includes the spare tire falling and the taking the foam into consideration. I haven’t heard any horror stories yet, but I’m bracing myself. 

So to all the guys who are making and selling air ride frames…..do you want to be dragged into a wrongful death lawsuit? *Trust me, these days, it’s not far-fetched.*

If you are worried and are currently using 2x4’s (or similar), here are your options.
*1.* Buy a material that actually breaks apart on impact. Ex. Hardietrim,MDF’s, or particle boards. The best way to test it is by breaking it over your knee. LOL. Good luck doing that with a 2x4. 
*2. *Get your saw or dremel out and notch your pieces of wood that run from front to back. So if you were hit, they would collapse and buckle. *See below:*










*I chose Hardietrim because its rigid, but will break apart easily if impacted.*









*
Almost done with frame.*


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Geez, I didn't even think about that with using 2x4's... That's actually some pretty useful information.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

how many bills did this cost you ace?


oh and did you take your helpers out on your coils? it would've made it lower.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

which part? lol


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

and yes, helper springs are out on the coils.


----------



## b-VW (Feb 16, 2007)

drop it like its hot. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> which part? lol


the whole kit lol



ACEdubs said:


> and yes, helper springs are out on the coils.


lol that's lame my helpers aren't even out and I'm lower than you with like plenty of threads left.


----------



## DuB fresh (Jun 17, 2009)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> how many bills did this cost you ace?


Was wondering the same thing. But great idea would of never thought of that:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

ace -- i like the insight on the frame.. i was thinking mdf but splurged a little bit on oak. i do get what youre saying though. 

can't wait for this build to unfold.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


>


I likes :thumbup:.

How are you draining your tank ?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> I likes :thumbup:.
> 
> How are you draining your tank ?


ahhh, well, I'll be running a tube off the drain plug on the bottom of the tank. It will run right in between the slats and outside the car. Its a little off in the pic. :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

nice work so far :thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Starting to lay things out. yay!

Don't even ask where I got the amazing Compressor unit. lol.
I have a buddy that works at Autoloc. These have been discontinued for a while...he just happened to have one for me to try out...:laugh:

*I THINK ITS THE BIGGEST EFFEN COMPRESSOR EVAR! 
WHAT!? LIKE 8 SECOND FILL TIME!! :laugh::laugh: ROFL
Hope it works....*


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> Haven't decided. PS3 all day and bag install all night *or* bag install all day and PS3 all night.
> :beer::beer::beer:


you need a job :laugh:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

I'll ask my wife for one tonight. :laugh:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Ace you'd never would of guess that I picked up for a killer price today...


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> I'll ask my wife for one tonight. :laugh:


thats cool i have been a stay at home daddy the past 14 months too


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Whats boring, tedious, and fun all at the same time.
(hint: not tranny porn)

BUILDING AIR RIDE!! lol


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> *I THINK ITS THE BIGGEST EFFEN COMPRESSOR EVAR!
> WHAT!? LIKE 8 SECOND FILL TIME!! :laugh::laugh: ROFL
> Hope it works....*


 haha i wanna know actual fill time


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


> ahhh, well, I'll be running a tube off the drain plug on the bottom of the tank. It will run right in between the slats and outside the car. Its a little off in the pic. :thumbup:


Nice :thumbup:.


Is that the Airbagit.com all in one ?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Eff Bags said:


> haha i wanna know actual fill time


100% dutycycle Compressor. Outperforms Viair 550. This is the best unit you can possibly buy. DC7500 100% dutycycle 3/4HP. Draws 17 amps, Fills a 3 Gallon tank to 100psi in 1 Minute, 27 Seconds.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Nice :thumbup:.
> 
> 
> Is that the Airbagit.com all in one ?



I guess Autoloc used the same supplier at one point?? Dunno.

Looks similar, but there are a couple differences.

Whatever. lol. If it lets me go up and down smoothly...I'm sold. hehe


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Let me know how you like it. I am going to upgrade my compressor next year.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Was thinking about using Styrofoam to hold my pressure sensors. There won't be any issues right?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't see how that could cause any problems. Pretty nice build you got going. :thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

thx kind sir


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY!
THX AIR LIFT!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Can't wait to see this thing on the ground! So far it looks awesome!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Can't wait to see this thing on the ground! So far it looks awesome!


Thx!
Just wait until you see the new wheels.....being unveiled next week.
I bought them just to be part of the "Rare Wheels Thread" LOL


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY!
> THX AIR LIFT!


playing with your daughters toys I see?:laugh:


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Youre playing with barbie's and they have clothes on? :what:


Build is coming along nicely. That compressor is brolic! lol


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Spent a couple hours this weekend putting together all my fittings.
I was told to use Teflon tape and a drop of loc-tite 565.

Well...I went ahead and took it a step further.


*Pink Teflon & Vibra-tite! (completely vibration resistant) *









*Assembled pressure sensors. The last one looks a little different because my tank sensor will be running a 1/4" hose.*









*Water trap!*









*Added a quick connect to run an air fill line (look at pic below this one). *
*Just in case there's a stranded hot chick that needs air in her tire......*


----------



## DuB fresh (Jun 17, 2009)

The extra air adapter idea is damn intelligent :thumbup::thumbup: Get this sh*t built already I hate waiting!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

bahahahwhaa! I'm trying bro! lol


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i like the extra addition to detail. :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

and yes, i do notice the fact that that compressor is huge. :beer:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

sorry guys, been sick as a dog....:facepalm:

Got everything mounted and wired into the frame.
Will be dropping the completed frame and equipment into the trunk within the next couple days. Than its jack-stands and air hose time!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

After running a 101 degree fever all week, I finally mustered up enough energy to drop the frame into the trunk for a test fit! 

*PERFECT!* 

Ignore the wires. I purposely left a lot of slack and I haven't wired it up yet. 
The false floor will be measured out soon. :beer::beer:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> After running a 101 degree fever all week, I finally mustered up enough energy to drop the frame into the trunk for a test fit!
> 
> *PERFECT!*
> 
> ...


 Get R donee


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

I lika dis :beer::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Bennnnn!!!!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Mr Euro said:


> Bennnnn!!!!


 wassup!!!! I'm still here!! lolol


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

subscrib-ed :thumbup: 
:biggrinsanta::grinsanta:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> wassup!!!! I'm still here!! lolol


 finish it already


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

nice build man, i met u year ago at stefanos house when your car was just lowered on stock wheels, long time ago, anyways nice build, if you need a hand let me know, also you should go to the meet on tuesday night, us1 between sunrise and oakland, at ale house


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!* 

I love the Little Mermaid. 

Seriously skilled work, Ben. Didn't know you had it in ya! Can't wait for the first few tests, good luck the rest of the way :thumbup:


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

done yet?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Kepping my eye on this. Good work !


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

It's going on jackstands tonight! Will be finished by the end of the weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Post up some pics dude!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Post up some pics dude!


Already packed up the Canon Rebel! :beer:


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> It's going on jackstands tonight! Will be finished by the end of the weekend!


famous last words


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Juiced6 said:


> famous last words


i didn't say which weekend! rofl


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

and so it begins.....:beer:


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

big ass house with a tiny garage :what:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Welcome to south Florida. Loloololool


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

Garage isn't that small. Looks like a standard 2 car he just has big storage shelves and tool boxes on both sides. 

Now hurry up and get some laid out pics. It should only take at most 1 day to put the bags in and run the air lines are nice and neat lol.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Calling it a day. 
So the fronts are a bitch. Especially the passenger side. I will pay someone to do it for the rest of my life. :laugh:


*The front installed. Hammered the pinch weld completely flat and brushed on liner.
It is completely flat, it was just hard to take a pic at night. the liner is still a little wet. Just brushed it on.*









*Rear control arms. One is modified, one is not...yet. Gotta finish it tomorrow. The modified one has primer on it. Gonna paint them black.*









*Got some of the plumbing done. Electrical tomorrow.*


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> and so it begins.....:beer:


bahahaha I have that same compressor.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> bahahaha I have that same compressor.


lol. it looks like a george forman grill on the side of it.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

been working all day! Almost done!!! 

FU FRONT SWAY BAR!!!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Did you remove the sub frame to take it out ?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Nope! 3 steel blades, a monster blade, and a grinder. But I effen got it out!


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Did you atleast get a frame notch?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> Did you atleast get a frame notch?


Will be driving it to a shop this week to get it done. I don't have anything to weld with....boooo


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

i might have it figured out now


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> i have a problem. can someone call me asap 954-257-8902


?????

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

OK, wow. So it dumped so low in the rear, that the wheel lip was like 1/4" above my rear panel... lol. I think it actually reshaped the rear quarter...own'd!

Last night was tough. The compressor stopped working and I had to manually fill the tank. I was so beat and couldn't even think straight. After I got some sleep and went to check it out, the problem was...........drum roll........a FACKING FUSE!!! ROFL

P.S. Thanks to all the guys that contacted me to help troubleshoot. 

Pics of the drop coming soon. Here are some pics of yesterday's work in the meantime. My Pop's really helped cut down the install time by helping cut the sway!

*100 watt bulb will help the paint dry faster. *









*All dry*









*sparks FTW!*









*All cut! Tin foil helped protect wiring and stuff from getting spark damage. Those little demon fire pieces of sway bar metal will embed themselves into effen anything!*









*My hands will be normal again in a couple weeks after they heal*









*Middle of Sunday afternoon*


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> *My hands will be normal again in a couple weeks after they heal*


wow all that to take a sub frame out? All I did was cut it in half and yanked them out on both sides.:laugh:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> wow all that to take a sub frame out? All I did was cut it in half and yanked them out on both sides.:laugh:


Well, I didn't have the clearance to drop the subframe and pull the sway out. 
When I had my MK4 all it took was one cut and then I yanked it out.

This was like taking apart a puzzle. :laugh:


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> Calling it a day.
> So the fronts are a bitch. Especially the passenger side. I will pay someone to do it for the rest of my life. :laugh:



this was my attitude when i had to replace my pressure plate 3 ****ing times (thanks ACT  )

and now that i fragged my second VR

i ****ing hate VWs :laugh:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Can somebody tell me what I need to do to slow down the raise and dump? DAMN! I go from 35 psi to 65 psi with just a graze of the button!? wtf! 
I can probably bounce the car like hydraulics...

I can't fine tune ****


----------



## mk?_Jason (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.suicidedoors.com/catalog/air-management/valve-fill-controls



Suicidedoors is sold out of everything so you may have to buy them some other place but that is what you need to control the fill. They also make dump controls but I always made my own using a plug with a small hole drilled in it


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

epic shot dude.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> Can somebody tell me what I need to do to slow down the raise and dump? DAMN! I go from 35 psi to 65 psi with just a graze of the button!? wtf!
> I can probably bounce the car like hydraulics...
> 
> I can't fine tune ****


why would you want to raise it


i have no clue when it comes to air bags but im thinking you might need some kind of bleeder or something like that to adjust the psi


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

They have all kinds of valves here: http://www.airbagit.com/v/vspfiles/pages/AirFittings_PAGE.html


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Flow controls?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks guys! I just got off the phone with Will at BR's. He's getting them out for me today. Woo hoo!


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

this build is awesome, i start mine soon :thumbup:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

great build thread :beer:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

soo ben how does it sit sonnn


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

my new secret wheels from Japan were delayed another week. 

Imma gonna go ahead and throw on some 16" stockies and shoot some pics.

Then its, fender pulling time, frame notching time, and alignment time......


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> my new secret wheels from Japan were delayed another week.
> 
> Imma gonna go ahead and throw on some 16" stockies and shoot some pics.
> 
> Then its, fender pulling time, frame notching time, and alignment time......


what about the wheels you have now? lol


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> what about the wheels you have now? lol


Those wheels are for sale soon. I have a new set coming from Japan.
Until I get them....here are some teaser pics on the 16" stockies.

20psi (saving pancake for new wheels) all the way around. No front sway.
Still haven't notched the frame or rolled/pulled fenders. That will happen when the new wheels arrive. :beer:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Well done mate.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

give us a side shot


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure what wheels you're getting:laugh:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Just finished modding my Auto Pilot controller.

Black casing.
Red lighting.

Its not mounted permanently yet, I just got done. Wanted to snap a pic to show you guys.
I promise...it's an EXACT match to the red interior lighting. I just can't get my camera to capture the colors correctly. :screwy:

This should make MK5 peeps jealous. :beer::beer::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

know what makes me jealous is the AC that is clicked on and its 25 degrees here and has been snowing all day

**** you floridian :laugh:

merry christmas :grinsanta:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

wtb explanation on the red lighting


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

Ben from RI said:


> wtb explanation on the red lighting


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Eff Bags said:


> x2 :thumbup:



Back of the line chief


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Juiced6 said:


> know what makes me jealous is the AC that is clicked on and its 25 degrees here and has been snowing all day
> 
> **** you floridian :laugh:
> 
> merry christmas :grinsanta:


I know right? minus the snow... we had snow the other day and it was all melted lol


what did you do to color match it? change out the LED's?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Ben from RI said:


> wtb explanation on the red lighting


Wow. A lot of jealous MK5 guys are PM'ing me for details. :laugh:
So here is the break down.

It's really simple. A lot of guys seem to over think things.

*1.* Unscrew the 4 screws on the back of the Auto Pilot controller. 

*2.* Careful when you pull it apart. Each button has a little spring. Don't lose them.

*3.* Tape off the serial number/build date on the back with blue tape. Tape of the plastic screen on the front with blue tape.

*4. *Spray paint the 2 sides of the casing with Krylon Fusion Black Satin #2421 (2 light coats, let it dry for 5-10 minutes, 1 heavier coat).

*5.* Buy these---> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...UNa3ta4%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
The PRIMARY RED is an exact match to VW's red lighting. Cut a little piece off that fits behind the plastic Auto Pilot screen. Adhere it with very tiny dots of glue of your choice. I wouldn't use Super Glue. It clouds plastic sometimes. I put a "really tiny" dot of Gorilla glue on the edge to hold it in place. Gorilla Glue has epic expansion properties. SMALL DOT!

*6.* Drink Beer.

*7.* Wait a couple hours for it to dry.

*8.* Reassemble.

*9.* Don't drink beer.

*10.* Drive your car and enjoy.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

**** the lighting, I wanna know about the rear bags. fckin mk6 won't go low and I was looking at those bags. More info please like over all compressed height with brackets and total extended height.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

passat_98 said:


> **** the lighting, I wanna know about the rear bags. fckin mk6 won't go low and I was looking at those bags. More info please like over all compressed height with brackets and total extended height.


If you can give me until tomorrow, I can measure the rear firestone's for you.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

sweet thanks.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> Wow. A lot of jealous MK5 guys are PM'ing me for details. :laugh:
> So here is the break down.
> 
> It's really simple. A lot of guys seem to over think things.
> ...



very clever ace, I should do yellow to match my skin :laugh:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Dunno how many peeps are following this....but here's a teaser pic.

*Authentic Japanese Enkei's*

Good luck finding another staggered 17" set. :laugh:
They are not multi bolt pattern. The other holes are some kinda of centering holes for mounting on Drift cars. (according to David at Memoryfab)


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> Dunno how many peeps are following this....but here's a teaser pic.
> 
> *Authentic Japanese Enkei's*
> 
> ...


I knew it would be something along a 3 spoke wheel lol


Edit*** what are the specs and tires you going to run on them?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> I knew it would be something along a 3 spoke wheel lol
> 
> 
> Edit*** what are the specs and tires you going to run on them?



17x8/9 et38

205/40/17 front
205/45/17 rear


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

interested in seeing this complete. Planning on refinishing the wheels?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Ben from RI said:


> interested in seeing this complete. Planning on refinishing the wheels?


They are almost completely refinished. That's what I've been waiting on. Brand new paint, brand new polished button head bolts, and mirror polished lips.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

nice man can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Ben from RI said:


> nice man can't wait :thumbup:



By the way, nice to meet you Ben.

I'm Ben too. :wave:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

when ya going to put these puppy's on?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Haha sorry, have we met in person or were u refering to on here?

^clueless


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Ben from RI said:


> Haha sorry, have we met in person or were u refering to on here?
> 
> ^clueless


your vortex name :laugh:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> your vortex name :laugh:


yep this. 

I figured your name was Ben too.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Haha arite just making sure I hadn't met u and forgot


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Goddamn Ace, didn't know you had it in you haha. :laugh:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Goddamn Ace, didn't know you had it in you haha. :laugh:


I think because we told him his car wasn't low enough, so he went air.:laugh:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

like how in dept you went with the color matched leds. and like three spoke. what color are you planning on painting?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> I think because we told him his car wasn't low enough, so he went air.:laugh:


maybe


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> maybe


:bs:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

lets see moooore


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

werd^^:thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

front fenders rolled! 
Rears slightly pulled!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ = :thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> front fenders rolled!
> Rears slightly pulled!


 Get those wheels on!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Crazy wheels:thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

did you pull them your self?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

wagner17 said:


> did you pull them your self?


 nah. There is a well known guy in my area. :beer:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Man...I need to find a place down here that can do a frame notch. 

USP Motorsports said they would do it for $410!!!


----------



## Madcow86 (Nov 22, 2009)

ACEdubs said:


> Man...I need to find a place down here that can do a frame notch.
> 
> USP Motorsports said they would do it for $410!!!


 hey what up it's the fender roller guy call up my boys up at www.racelab.net/


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Madcow86 said:


> hey what up it's the fender roller guy call up my boys up at www.racelab.net/


 Whoa...how did you find me? lol. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> Man...I need to find a place down here that can do a frame notch.
> 
> USP Motorsports said they would do it for $410!!!


 jeeze that's wayyy too much.


----------



## Madcow86 (Nov 22, 2009)

you emailed me the link.


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

How much does racelab charge for a notch?


----------



## Madcow86 (Nov 22, 2009)

not sure but I do all the fab work for my s13(240 sx) with them they do great work at a resonablie price tell them Madcow told you to call them


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Madcow86 said:


> you emailed me the link.


 oh yeah. lol


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Frame notch!!*

FRAME NOTCH FTW!!!

Found a guy in south Florida that does awesome work. PM me if you need a notch too. :laugh:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

I think I might be mounting the new wheels today


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

pics pics pics :biggrinsanta:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i love his pics with his kids toys around his "toys" lol.... but get those suckers on her and dump it and take some pics. lol:thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

I had a little sneak peek this morning via mms.


I want to see the whole car though.:laugh:


----------



## MrsACEdubs (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are some spy cell pics! hahahahahahha


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ oh man I really like where this is going :thumbup:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

mrs acedubs lmao


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Michele! WTF! really!?


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:opcorn:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> mrs acedubs lmao


haha thought the same thing. too bad she spilled the beans.:thumbup:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

OH SNAP! opcorn:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Alright, so I'm gonna brainstorm today. Need to find a good photoshoot location. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looks real good Ace... nice work.:thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

car looks awesome sir!

see if you can get someone like rotiform to make you a cover plate to cover up the multilug pattern though


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Hmmm...lol.
They are not Multi-pattern.
These are official 3 piece Drift wheel made by Enkei. They have all the authentic stamps on the back. They are the only known 17" set in existence.
All this has been documented and confirmed by Dave at MemoryFab.

The extra holes you see are smaller and do not have a concave seat. Those holes were put there by Enkei because the Pro Drift cars used special centering sticks that allowed the wheel to be mounted quickly and safely on the track.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

snapped some store parking lot pics with my cell phone. It just looked so good when I was walking up to it. :laugh:


----------



## b-VW (Feb 16, 2007)

you should fly me down to FL so i can shoot it. :laugh:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Good job


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

lower it son!eace:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

awesome work man. even with the multi lug it looks better then I thought it would :thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks dude!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

GAP


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

What facking gap!!! There is no gap!!!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

those a small wheels, looks good dropped but how about cruising, i expect massive gap ugliness


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

ACEdubs said:


> What facking gap!!! There is no gap!!!


 :laugh::wave::laugh:


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> What facking gap!!! There is no gap!!!


:laugh::laugh: Space the rear a little!!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Spent a few minutes this afternoon tracing a template for the false floor. All this is, is posterboard. Its just easy to chop up while I brainstorm. This is not the false floor. Just a poster board template.
This is how it looks laid in.
The final version will be a posh fabric wrapped floor.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

ACEdubs said:


> Hmmm...lol.
> They are not Multi-pattern.
> These are official 3 piece Drift wheel made by Enkei. They have all the authentic stamps on the back. They are the only known 17" set in existence.
> All this has been documented and confirmed by Dave at MemoryFab.
> ...



Ohhhhhhhh






You should still cover them up :laugh:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Deceitful said:


> Ohhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Whats with the GAP?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## Madcow86 (Nov 22, 2009)

the car is looking good!!! the wheels really completed the car.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

That's cheating you're on the grass.:laugh:


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

looks pretty good

not sure if i would have wanted those wheels on a VW = but it looks damn good dropped:thumbup:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> That's cheating you're on the grass.:laugh:


LOL. Thats my parking space. The back should actually be lower. There is a dip in the grass


----------



## Forced_Firebird (Jan 22, 2011)

ACEdubs said:


> FRAME NOTCH FTW!!!
> 
> Found a guy in south Florida that does awesome work. PM me if you need a notch too. :laugh:


Nice pic of me, man!

Hello dubbers 

-john


----------



## Forced_Firebird (Jan 22, 2011)

How low can you go?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

After changing the depth of the notch we finally got the the sub-frame to lay on the ground. So I guess this is where I stop. Can't get any lower now. :laugh:


----------



## valboeski (Aug 6, 2004)

Forced_Firebird said:


> How low can you go?


in the words of my British Family......Phuckin HELL!!!!!!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

bawahhahahah! Best comment ever. :beer::beer:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I will DEFINITELY get pics of this on Saturday! Lovin those wheels. What are the specs on em?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## Forced_Firebird (Jan 22, 2011)

Such a clean garage compared to the shop, looks great! 

What's next, we need to hang out again


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

Your PM box is full !


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

sell me your other set of wheels.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Av. said:


> Your PM box is full !


 Sorry. Imma supa popular. fixed


----------



## chris_kraft3 (Oct 13, 2004)

Dang, wish I would have had my ET's correctly posted on my page. You could have bought them instead.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

chris_kraft3 said:


> Dang, wish I would have had my ET's correctly posted on my page. You could have bought them instead.


I would have too....:laugh:


----------



## chris_kraft3 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sh*t, I feel even worse now. I'll cut you a crazy deal on them, pm me.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

3 spoke wheel look like ish most of the time but I really like this. The only problem with them is that your stock rotors and calipers stand out like a sore thumb. Time for big brakes!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

aoj2108 said:


> 3 spoke wheel look like ish most of the time but I really like this. The only problem with them is that your stock rotors and calipers stand out like a sore thumb. Time for big brakes!


OK! Any suggestions!?


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

ACEdubs said:


> OK! Any suggestions!?


no your wheels are fine. just need more attractive brake components to fill in all that space


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

aoj2108 said:


> no your wheels are fine. just need more attractive brake components to fill in all that space


I know, I meant any suggestions for a big brake setup that would work with the 3-spoke 17's?


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> I know, I meant any suggestions for a big brake setup that would work with the 3-spoke 17's?


wilwood 
brembo
porsche

http://abdracingwerks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ADIAR&Product_Code=50.BBMK5


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

**update*
*
So now that I've had the autopilot for some time, I thought I'd share what I changed and what I'm doing next.

*1.* I had a 3-gallon tank. It was like 3psi off when I aired up from pancake to the height I need to get out of my garage (70psi front, 60psi rear). So I added a _secondary_ 1-gallon tank. Perfect!!

*2.* The autopilot really isn't that accurate when trying to hit your "programmed" ride height. Because this is my daily I pretty much need it at the same height majority of the time. I'll pancake when in a parking lot and want it back to ride height as soon as I start the car. The autopilot wasn't getting there accurately and would sometimes search for the height. I ended up disabling the "auto height on start-up" and just doing it manually.
I still want a way to "always" maintain ride height...even when my car is parked.
Nothings worse than valeting your car overnight and having a small leak lower the front of your car just enough for the driver to rip your lip off. :facepalm:
I love the way the autopilot looks and how easy it is, I just need something better to maintain my ride height.
I decided to run the Pressuryte in conjunction with my Autopilot.
I'll have a switch up front to turn the Pressuryte on and off. 
I'll leave it on majority of the time. I love the fact that it monitors the pressure even when the car is off! Now I don't have to worry so much about overnight valet. :laugh:
I'll turn off and be able to hit the buttons on my autopilot as normal whenever I want.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^ This is why I love the switches.

Never had the car change ride height by itself. 

One thing I have noticed about airing up to a consistent ride height is, that the bags have achieve full lift before setting ride height pressures.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------L--R--------L--R-----
When I slam the JSW I go from 0psi to 95psi all around. Then I drop it to F:60/50 psi R70/80 psi.

This always gives me 23" fender to ground in the front, and 24" in the back.

Keep us posted on how the Pressuryte works out.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> ^^^ This is why I love the switches.
> 
> Never had the car change ride height by itself.
> 
> ...


How do you know when you are at full lift? I'm always worried about too much pressure! boom


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

wanna tell us more about the pressuryte? I'm confused on how it works, how you monitor it, etc.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

RichieMK4Rich said:


> wanna tell us more about the pressuryte? I'm confused on how it works, how you monitor it, etc.


http://www.fab-labcustoms.com/info.htm


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


> How do you know when you are at full lift? I'm always worried about too much pressure! boom


I can feel the rear shocks max out at ~90-95psi and the front I never go past 100.

I dont really know how much the bags can take. The manual says one thing, and the actual bags say otherwise. 

I go with the lower of the two (100psi).

Do they still make the Pressuryte ?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> I can feel the rear shocks max out at ~90-95psi and the front I never go past 100.
> 
> I dont really know how much the bags can take. The manual says one thing, and the actual bags say otherwise.
> 
> ...




I dunno? But SKIDMRK had one sitting on a shelf. I bought it. :laugh:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> I can feel the rear shocks max out at ~90-95psi and the front I never go past 100.
> 
> I dont really know how much the bags can take. The manual says one thing, and the actual bags say otherwise.
> 
> ...


i made my own with some fittings and regulators.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5175683-DIY-simple-ride-height-controller

its kinda ugly and big but it works fairly well the only thing i found is that if the tank is low it wont inflate the bags evenly. i started out with no check valves on it but without them, it makes the FBSS system perform like a 4 valve system which sucks so definitely get some check valves on it.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

martin13 said:


> i made my own with some fittings and regulators.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5175683-DIY-simple-ride-height-controller
> 
> its kinda ugly and big but it works fairly well the only thing i found is that if the tank is low it wont inflate the bags evenly. i started out with no check valves on it but without them, it makes the FBSS system perform like a 4 valve system which sucks so definitely get some check valves on it.


explain the check valves. I'm confused


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


> explain the check valves. I'm confused


k so i have a valve connected to a switch that goes to 2 regulators (one for the front and one for the back) each of the regulators have a 1/4" line that goes into where gauges would normally go. when i flip the switch the valve opens, air goes through the regulators and into the bags at whatever psi the regulators are set at. each of the 1/4" lines has a check valve in it because otherwise the air can flow backwards and flow between the bags. this makes the 8 valve setup run like a 4 valve setup and it gets really annoying when trying to jack up the car. the handling is also greatly improved with the check valves because i have no sway bar.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Doesn't the Pressuryte need to be able to relieve pressure also? To adjust ride height? I would think check valves wouldn't allow it to do that.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

It's Saturday!!!!!!

Guess what Imma doin!!!! :beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Whoa, what happened to all the pics? I was gonn go get my hardie trim tonight.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

dOWa242 said:


> Whoa, what happened to all the pics? I was gonn go get my hardie trim tonight.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

01 said:


>


LOL. sorry. should be fixed now


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> It's Saturday!!!!!!
> 
> Guess what Imma doin!!!!


So how did the Pressuryte System install turn out?!


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

DoctorDoctor said:


> So how did the Pressuryte System install turn out?!


already removed it! :sly::laugh:


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

ACEdubs said:


> already removed it! :sly::laugh:


wait, what? 


on another note: do you know of anything i could use in place of the red gels for making the autopilot glow red?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

lifeisshort117 said:


> wait, what?
> 
> 
> on another note: do you know of anything i could use in place of the red gels for making the autopilot glow red?


I've thought about it. Its really the best option. Unless you happen to have a bunch of 1980's paper 3D glasses laying around.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> Unless you happen to have a bunch of 1980's paper 3D glasses laying around.


:laugh:

Ordered a red Gel today. Thanks for the idea....the white was throwing me off.....even in the MKVI.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Why'd you remove the Pressuryte system? 
I took mine out for a few weeks and it was such a pain in the ass to fine tune the pressure for ride height. I had to reinstall it afterwards and life is much better.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'm confused that you removed it, hahah! I'm guessing it wasn't working out for you?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Well. I really wanted something that stayed on all the time. I wanted it maintain bag pressure if I had to leave my car in valet overnight...just in case there was a small leak. Unfortunately the Pressuryte is built to be turned on, achieve ride height, and then turned off. It helps guys with manual setups because now they don't have to bother "hunting" for their desired ride height. Just flip a switch and it goes straight to where you had it set.
The Pressuryte unit gets "very" hot. Too hot to have on all the time. I did make a phone call to the designer. He said it was not designed to be on all the time and if you did leave it on overnight.....it would completely drain your battery anyways. :laugh:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> He said it was not designed to be on all the time and if you did leave it on overnight.....it would completely drain your battery anyways. :laugh:


Awww, weak :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ben, we're trying to pull some strings for ya bro


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*tap dancing* woo hoo!

Sent from south Beach


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Do you still have the Pressuryte ?

I am interested on it.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Excellent info! Subbed


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

I got excited cause I thought Ace got another car or something, but nope


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

platinumedVR6 said:


> I got excited cause I thought Ace got another car or something, but nope


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

does Ace even have a car anymore?

He sold this then had a truck for sale


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Nah its gone.. But still some great info! Man I miss it so much.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> Nah its gone.. But still some great info! Man I miss it so much.


put air bags on that big diesel 

you still have that thing right?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Putting bags on a W126 Mercedes chassis is probably the hardest thing ever. Lol. Would love to but don't have the time or cash. 

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> Putting bags on a W126 Mercedes chassis is probably the hardest thing ever. Lol. Would love to but don't have the *time* or cash.
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 2


freakin gym rat


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Lol. Yup

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forced_Firebird (Jan 22, 2011)

Where did all the pic go???


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Forced_Firebird said:


> Where did all the pic go???


Dang. I have no idea. I'll call them and find out. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Pics back up!


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Sub'd!


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

since the man no longer owns the car i doubt you will see much more action


----------

